
Buildah – build your containers from the ground up - nul_byte
http://www.projectatomic.io/blog/2017/06/introducing-buildah/
======
gtirloni
Tools like buildah and cri-o really give us some hope on the backend. I want
rock solid components that do one thing well and fail in predictable ways.

------
nul_byte
Just had a play with this on a VM.

Really not much of a challenge to adjust to from docker. The posix style CLI
args are quite similar as is the stdout.

This was enough to get me into a container:

    
    
        debcontainer=$(buildah from debian)
        buildah run $debcontainer /bin/bash
    
        root@61badeb3d050:/# uname -r
        4.10.15-200.fc25.x86_64

